# Golden Puppy Food?



## Orlandoech (Aug 3, 2016)

Hello,
I just got a new Golden puppy and could use some guidance on food recommends from Chewy.com

I was considering these, but am open to anything in similar price range:

PURINA PRO PLAN Puppy Chicken & Rice Formula Dry Dog Food, 34-lb bag - Chewy.com
PURINA PRO PLAN Puppy Large Breed Chicken & Rice Formula with Probiotics Dry Dog Food, 18-lb bag - Chewy.com
HILL'S SCIENCE DIET Puppy Large Breed Chicken Meal & Oat Recipe Dry Dog Food, 30-lb bag - Chewy.com
INSTINCT Be Natural Puppy Real Chicken & Brown Rice Recipe Freeze-Dried Raw Coated Dry Dog Food, 24-lb bag - Chewy.com
NUTRO Wholesome Essentials Puppy Farm Raised Chicken, Brown Rice & Sweet Potato Recipe Dry Dog Food | Chewy
EUKANUBA Large Breed Puppy Dry Dog Food, 33-lb bag - Chewy.com
BLUE BUFFALO Life Protection Formula Large Breed Puppy Chicken & Brown Rice Recipe Dry Dog Food, 30-lb bag - Chewy.com

Any help and recommends are highly appreciated. Every time I do an internet search, the RC, Hills, and Purina come as "top choices" but I am weary as they are mainstream brands with OK history and reputation.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

PPP
Puppy if you like, I just feed adult 30/20 and am very careful about how much.


----------



## Orlandoech (Aug 3, 2016)

SRW said:


> PPP
> Puppy if you like, I just feed adult 30/20 and am very careful about how much.


The Large Breed formula or not?


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Orlandoech said:


> The Large Breed formula or not?


Yes


----------



## Orlandoech (Aug 3, 2016)

SRW said:


> Yes


Thanks for the recommend.


----------



## Selkie (May 9, 2021)

SRW said:


> PPP
> Puppy if you like, I just feed adult 30/20 and am very careful about how much.


This is what I've been feeding our 10 week old pup at recommendation of the breeder. Purina Pro Plan Sport All Life Stages Performance 30/20 Chicken & Rice Formula Dry Dog Food. I admit to fully obsessing about how much and whether it's too much or not enough! Especially trying to balance it with treats for training.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

If I HAD to choose from this list, and based only on the list of ingredients, I would personally go with the Instinct. But, many here swear by Pro Plan.


----------



## Orlandoech (Aug 3, 2016)

pawsnpaca said:


> If I HAD to choose from this list, and based only on the list of ingredients, I would personally go with the Instinct. But, many here swear by Pro Plan.


That how I feel as well... But I dunno ... so confusiing.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Selkie said:


> This is what I've been feeding our 10 week old pup at recommendation of the breeder. Purina Pro Plan Sport All Life Stages Performance 30/20 Chicken & Rice Formula Dry Dog Food. I admit to fully obsessing about how much and whether it's too much or not enough! Especially trying to balance it with treats for training.


A friend with credentials told me to look for an hourglass figure when you view your puppy from above.
Another friend who is a vet says people worry too much. If you puppy is stretching out, looking tall and lean, feed a little more.
Looking pudgy, feed less.

Puppies change and grow quickly so you have to be observant.


----------



## Selkie (May 9, 2021)

SRW said:


> A friend with credentials told me to look for an hourglass figure when you view your puppy from above.
> Another friend who is a vet says people worry too much. If you puppy is stretching out, looking tall and lean, feed a little more.
> Looking pudgy, feed less.
> 
> Puppies change and grow quickly so you have to be observant.


I am absolutely a person who worries too much! I think we're actually going to increase him a bit today. The rapid changing/growing of a young puppy definitely makes it harder since he DOES need food increases regularly!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I fed my Lana (whose now 3 years old) PPP Large Breed Puppy kibble (no wet food). 
I fed my Molly (whose now 9 months old) PPP 30/20 kibble + PPP puppy wet food

I'm also team look at the puppy for portion control. I was originally a worry wart with my first dog, Bear (circa 2012) but after you've been through puppyhood once, you start to get a feel for how things go, imo. There are lean times and pudgy times and it's much easier on me and the dogs if I just try to average it out instead of fixating on it. So if pudgy, feed a little less. If lean, feed a little more. I'm still doing this rn. My Lana is due to come into season in about 4-6 weeks if my math is right and she ALWAYS drops weight and coat right before which she is in the process of doing so she dropped about 2-5 pounds and we increased her food to compensate.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Selkie said:


> I am absolutely a person who worries too much! I think we're actually going to increase him a bit today. The rapid changing/growing of a young puppy definitely makes it harder since he DOES need food increases regularly!


If you feed a little to much or no enough occasionally your puppy will survive it. If you worry that much I'm sure you won't let a pup get either fat or skinny.


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Selkie said:


> This is what I've been feeding our 10 week old pup at recommendation of the breeder. Purina Pro Plan Sport All Life Stages Performance 30/20 Chicken & Rice Formula Dry Dog Food. I admit to fully obsessing about how much and whether it's too much or not enough! Especially trying to balance it with treats for training.


If your pup likes the kibble, you can always use a portion of the daily “allowance” for training instead of treats so you don’t have to do all the math! My guy puts kibble second only to plain boiled chicken, so we usually use kibble for our training sessions. I portion out his meals and I just leave a few kibbles off to the side to use for training in between meals.


----------



## Selkie (May 9, 2021)

Coastal Pup said:


> If your pup likes the kibble, you can always use a portion of the daily “allowance” for training instead of treats so you don’t have to do all the math! My guy puts kibble second only to plain boiled chicken, so we usually use kibble for our training sessions. I portion out his meals and I just leave a few kibbles off to the side to use for training in between meals.


This is what we do.  We put his entire meal in a treat pouch, and only feed him a portion of it in a bowl in his crate. The rest we use for training. He seems to see basically no difference between his kibble and 90% of the treats we try with him. We've actually found that the treats that he likes MORE than his kibble are generally OVERstimulating for him. He stops listening/focusing because he wants them SO BAD. His little chin quivers. It is hilarious but not conducive to learning!


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Selkie said:


> This is what we do.  We put his entire meal in a treat pouch, and only feed him a portion of it in a bowl in his crate. The rest we use for training. He seems to see basically no difference between his kibble and 90% of the treats we try with him. We've actually found that the treats that he likes MORE than his kibble are generally OVERstimulating for him. He stops listening/focusing because he wants them SO BAD. His little chin quivers. It is hilarious but not conducive to learning!


LOL I love the chin quivers 😂 Beckett does it for chicken, kibble, and yogurt!


----------

